# Qld regulation changes



## eipper (Jul 27, 2016)

hi all quick reminder for queenslanders


if you want change to the wildlife regulations submissions are due prior to 5pm 29/7/2016


they can be sent electronically to 


[email protected].


If you want trade at expos, changes to commercial keeping lists, changes to prohibited species etc now is the time to make yourself heard!!!!!


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Jul 28, 2016)

Eipper, do you have much of a gauge around the submissions being made and whether any larger group submissions have been put forward?


----------



## eipper (Jul 31, 2016)

Lost,

I know that I put in a submission, QNFAG and few other keepers- I suppose if you don't take the opportunity then you cannot very well complain that nothing changed.


----------



## alexbee (Aug 2, 2016)

What submissions have people put forward?


----------

